# Show us your cornhole boards...



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I built these back in 2012.

Paging @pennstater2005 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice!



I've spent considerably more time working on these than using them :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Finishing touches with the Penn State bags


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Finishing touches with the Penn State bags


Very nice!


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

I have built a number of sets for people this is my last set. I had to start putting scoreboards on the back to semi stop the alcohol induced arguments of whether its 19 - 2 or 19 -3


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gonefishn2010 said:


> ...I have built a number of sets for people this is my last set. I had to start putting scoreboards on the back to semi stop the alcohol induced arguments of whether its 19 - 2 or 19 -3


I use some metal ground stakes with scoreboards and beer holders so they can do both. :lol:


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Built back in 2017. Used sliding hinges and latches so I could fold them together (with bags inside) and carry. And nylon rope for handles.


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

Ware said:


> gonefishn2010 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I have built a number of sets for people this is my last set. I had to start putting scoreboards on the back to semi stop the alcohol induced arguments of whether its 19 - 2 or 19 -3
> ...


I had those type of scoreboards, then went to an elk hunt and forgot them and a fight broke out lol i figured i need to build them in to eliminate that. I like how yours are not as bulky as mine. My personal set has built in drawers on the back to hold the bags and those weigh a ton.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

@ltsibley I really like the look of that wood finish! Smart with the hinges too.


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Allan-00 said:


> @ltsibley I really like the look of that wood finish! Smart with the hinges too.


Thanks! I actually burned it...and then put a coat of natural stain and then poly.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

@Ware Those look nice! My wife and I were just talking the other day about building a set for my dad who went to Arkansas. Where did you get your hog logo?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bhutchinson87 said:


> @Ware Those look nice! My wife and I were just talking the other day about building a set for my dad who went to Arkansas. Where did you get your hog logo?


Gosh, I don't remember. It was back in 2012. It was a vinyl decal. Here is a 12" one on Amazon.


----------

